# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  صور البحرين ..~

## ليلاس

*السسسلام عليكم..*



*فى البدايه أعلنا إنها ستكون ثورة .. ثوره من أجل الإصلاح* 

 

*ثوره كانت ومازالت سلميه ...* 

 

*قابلناهم بالورود بهالهتافات بالـ سلميه* 

**  


*فسقط شهيد وفي تشييعه لحقه آخر .. وفاح عطر الشهادة وانكسب الدم الطاهر معلناً ثوره 14 فبراير ثورة دماً على سيف ،،* 

**  


*فاز الشهيد ونال العز والشرف ،،* 

**  


*لكن هيهات أن ننسى من بدمه فدى .. والنصر بدمكم قام .. وبدأ* 

**  


*وقفنا وتوحدنا* 

   

*ومسحنا الدموع التي أبت إلا ان تذرف ألم الفراق* 

** 


*ورفعنا شعاراتنا وأرتفع بدم الشهيد سقف مطالبنا* 

   


*رفعت علم بلادي .. وأعلنت للبحرين ولائي*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-28-2011)

----------


## ليلاس



----------

عفاف الهدى (03-28-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*اليوم بكل أسف نقول :* 
*[علمك ياوطني يقتلني .. الاحتلال الغاشم يجبرني على التخلص منك لأعبر نقاط التفتيش]*



*عدنا إلى دوار اللؤلؤ .. إلى ساحه الشهداء .. إلى ميدان الشهداء .. إلى لؤلؤة الشهداء* 


 
  
   


*عدنا معاً جميعاً بحرينيون مناضلون مطالبون وأحرقنا ورقه الطائفيه التي تعبث بها الحكومه في كل موقف ،،* 


* *  
* * 


*وكلمات حاولوا رفعها قمعناها وقلنا* 


** 
*  * 


*نعم نعم لتلاحمنا* 


** 


*وكل يوم نقول .. بس بحريني وبس وبس الوطن*

----------

عفاف الهدى (03-28-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

**  


*وأصبحت البحرين .. نستغيث !!!* 


** 


*الويل للمحتل الغازي الغاشم بيوت الله يدنسها ويخربها* 


** 


*النصر البعيد أصبح اقرب* 


**  


*وأقرب ،،* 


** 


*بالانجليزيه بعد إن عجزوا عن فهم مطالبنا بالعربيه ....* 


**  
** 
** 
 




*منصصورين إن ششآء الله ..*

*قلوبنـــــــــآإ و أروآإحنـــــآإ معكم ..*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (04-21-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (03-28-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ربي يفرج عنهم و ينصرهم* 

*صور معبره وشعارت حزينه..*


*دمتي كما تحبي*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

ليلاس وانا اتصفح هذه الصور توقفني الذكريات فلكل صورة كتاب يقرأ لخصتيهم بفنك وابداعك ومنذ ان قتل قابيل هابيل بدأت معركة الحق والباطل بل ومنذ امتنع إبليس عن السجود للآدم عليه السلام بدأ بحتناك ذريته وقل من ينجو 
شاكر جهدك الكبير وعطائك الوفير دمتي للحق نصير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله ينصرهم
جهد مبارك

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

منَصورين بإذن الله 

روعة ليلاس \ موفقة يا رب = )

----------


## ليلاس

> *ربي يفرج عنهم و ينصرهم* 
> 
> *صور معبره وشعارت حزينه..*
> 
> 
> *دمتي كما تحبي*



 
*يــــــــــــآ رب ..*

*تسسلمي حبيبتي ع الحضووور ..*

*منورة..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> ليلاس وانا اتصفح هذه الصور توقفني الذكريات فلكل صورة كتاب يقرأ لخصتيهم بفنك وابداعك ومنذ ان قتل قابيل هابيل بدأت معركة الحق والباطل بل ومنذ امتنع إبليس عن السجود للآدم عليه السلام بدأ بحتناك ذريته وقل من ينجو 
> شاكر جهدك الكبير وعطائك الوفير دمتي للحق نصير



 
*العفووو أخووي ..*

*تسسلم ع التعقيب المميز ..*

*لا خلا و لاعدم ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> الله ينصرهم
> جهد مبارك



 
*منصصورين بــ إذن الله ..*

*تسسلمي غآليتي ع التوااجد ..*

*منورة..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> منَصورين بإذن الله 
> 
> روعة ليلاس \ موفقة يا رب = )



 
*الروووووووعهـ هالتو ـآإ جد ..*

*منورة..}*

----------

